# getchipdrop.com/



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Good or bad site? Do you think it is a safe reliable resource?


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

I looked at their FaceBook page and the recommendations vary widely. Maybe it's luck or location?
facebook.com/chipdropin/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The website itself seems to be safe, at least with respect to malware and tracking. I have no idea if you'll get results or what they might do with your personal information.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you!!!! I am going to see if I can get ahold of their confidentiality disclaimer to see what they collect and what they do with it.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

It seem pretty simple and standard I grabbed a copy for any one who wanted to check it out!




Privacy Policy


This Privacy Policy is between Chip Drop LLC (“Chip Drop,” “we,” or “us”) and: (i) visitors to Chip Drop’s web properties, including without limitation chipdrop.in, getchipdrop.com and any other web-based platform, content creation tool, or website under Chip Drop’s control, whether now existing or in the future (any such website, a “Website”); (ii) users and licensees of Chip Drop’s matchmaking service (“Service”), whether now existing or in the future; and (iii) registered users who post messages, samples, music files, or any other content of any type to a Chip Drop Website (a “User” or “Users,” “you,” and “your”). Your privacy is important to us. If you have any questions about this policy, please contact us at [email protected].


WHAT WE MEAN BY “PERSONAL INFORMATION”
“Personal Information” means any information that may be used to identify an individual, including, but not limited to, a first and last name, email address, a home, postal or other physical address, other contact information (including information discoverable via access to your mobile device’s operating system), title, birth date, gender, and other information, including information that you submit to or save within a Website or the Service.


PRIVACY DEFAULTS
When you visit a Website you do so anonymously, unless you have previously indicated that you wish Chip Drop to remember your login and password. We do log your IP address (the Internet address of your computer) to give us an idea of which parts of our website you visit and how long you spend there. Chip Drop does not link your IP address to any Personal Information unless you have logged in to a Website. When you use the Service to connect with or post information to a Chip Drop Website or server, you may be asked to provide Personal Information as you establish your account credentials, utilize the features of the Website or Service, transmit information, and otherwise engage with Chip Drop. Chip Drop has access to that Personal Information for the limited purpose of providing the Service, and for providing support to Users. Except as necessary to provide services, Personal Information stored on the Service is not shared with Chip Drop or other Users. You should not expect the information stored in the Service to be entirely secure. You are primarily responsible for the security of information stored in the Service and on your personal computer or mobile device.


TRACKING TECHNOLOGY
Chip Drop may use a standard technology called a "cookie" to collect information about how you use our Website, remember your identity and user information while providing the Service, and understand user traffic patterns and usage of the Service. A cookie is a small data file that certain web sites write to your hard drive when you visit them. A cookie file can contain information such as a user ID that the site uses to track the pages you've visited, but the only personal information a cookie can contain is information you supply yourself. A cookie can't read data off your hard disk or read cookie files created by other sites. In order to use the Service, you will need to enable cookies. In addition, some of the other features and functions of our Website may require the use of cookies in order to work properly. If you prefer not to receive cookies while browsing our Website content, you can set your browser to reject all cookies, or to prompt you to accept or reject individual cookies. However, as described above, the Service will not function without cookies enabled.


PERSONAL INFORMATION SHARING AND DISCLOSURE
Except to the extent necessary to facilitate the delivery of wood chips, your Personal Information is never shared by Chip Drop without your permission except under conditions explained below. Bear in mind that Chip Drop cannot be held responsible for your own disclosure of Personal Information, whether accidental or intentional.

Chip Drop may send your personal information to other companies or people under any of the following circumstances:

When we have your consent to share the information;


When we need to share your information to provide the Service you have requested; or


When you have set options on your profile on a Website to display Personal Information, such as your email address or website.

We will also disclose your Personal Information if required to do so by law, to enforce our Terms of Service, or in urgent circumstances, to protect personal safety, the public, or Chip Drop’s Websites, Software, or other services.


CHILDREN’S ONLINE PRIVACY PROTECTION ACT (COPPA)
COPPA regulates the collection of data about children under the age of 13 who are accessing a website or other Internet application. Chip Drop’s Service and Websites are not currently intended for use by children under the age of 13. To prevent inadvertent disclosure of Personal Information, assist in effective use of the Website or Service, and ensure appropriate use of the Website or Service, we strongly encourage the parent or guardian of any child under the age of 18 to assist your child with any use of the Service. In the unlikely event that a child under the age of 13 chooses to submit Personal Information to Chip Drop, we believe that our privacy policy and procedures comply with the requirements of COPPA.


ANONYMOUS DATA COLLECTION DURING BUG REPORTING
Chip Drop may collect information from Users of either the Websites or the Service, as Users engage with and use the Service or other features on a Website, for the purpose of identifying and diagnosing bugs, crashes, inconsistencies, or other problems related to the Service or Website features. The information collected may include Personal Information, particularly as that information relates to a bug report from a specific User. Normally, however, no Personal Information is shared. In addition, you will be given the opportunity to submit bug or crash reports anonymously.


PRIVACY COMPLAINTS AND CONCERNS
If you have a complaint about privacy matters, concerns regarding this Privacy Policy, or any questions, please let us know by emailing [email protected].


----------

